# Ban HS. Free GSS



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

Just sayin'


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 28, 2012)

Ban you, Free the dis!


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah stfu you 1%'er.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 28, 2012)

Free GSS! (i predict he would last about 12 days - less than 2 weeks, before he would self-destruct and get banned again)


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2012)

I think both HS and GSS bring/brought some life and fun into this place and both have an obvious love for skiing.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

HS has an obvious love for himself.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

But what does HS love more? Skiing or himself. My monies on the latter.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 28, 2012)

skiahman said:


> But what does HS love more? Skiing or himself. My monies on the latter.


 
You should post more.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks HS. I'm glad you feel that way. 
You should post less about your disdain for Kmart. 
For years you've badmouthed them but yet you continue to ski there. Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 28, 2012)

^ He also denies that he provokes others. Nothing could be further from the truth. On the other hand, GSS did have some issues but I never got the feeling he was mean-spirited.


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 28, 2012)

I do wish they would put some kind of limit on him. Not completely banned, just no longer able to completely warp any attempt at a sane discussion involving Killington. Even that thread about K's positives is filled with HS's criticisms. Does not seem fair to let him dominate the board like that.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ He also denies that he provokes others. Nothing could be further from the truth. On the other hand, GSS did have some issues but I never got the feeling he was mean-spirited.





Got me all provoked and mean spirited with the rants.

Damn, I need some slopedope!

NOAA calling for 6 to dress up the Loaf for her date with the AZ'ers this wkend.
Mother Nature trying to make good for the carnage she left behind last week.
But it's the Loaf and it's the '11/'12 season and we're use to her nonsense.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup, slope dope is needed ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 28, 2012)

bump for stoke!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> bump for stoke!



how was your ski season?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww, this shit again?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Aww, this shit again?



lol


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Aww, this shit again?





JimG. said:


> lol



But the threads do always seem to get both the posts and the views!


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2012)

HS is too funny to ban.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 29, 2012)

Edd said:


> HS is too funny to ban.



GSS was funny and he got banned


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2012)

skiahman said:


> GSS was funny and he got banned



Was he?......Was he?


----------



## skiahman (Mar 29, 2012)

He was. He was.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2012)

..... seriously?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2012)

oh wait sorry :lol: 

*..... OMG ROFL SRSLY??*


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2012)

Methinks with all the nonsense that ski season is over for many folks.


----------



## hammer (Mar 29, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Methinks with all the nonsense that ski season is over for many folks.


Only goes downhill from here...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 29, 2012)

Seems to me that GSS can find his way onto the boards just fine.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2012)

somebody want to fill me in?  Who's GSS and what happened to him?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2012)

2knees said:


> somebody want to fill me in?  Who's GSS and what happened to him?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



I'll see your pot and raise it with mad credit card air.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2012)

and just to raise the stakes to a dizzying level, how 'bout some mad pocono goose stomping.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> how was your ski season?


Thanks for asking.  
Pretty good, got in 48 days. I had a lot of fun considering the hand we were dealt.  Drank a whole lot more then I expected to.  Kinda falls along the lines "if the band sucks, drink more and they'll sound better"  Same thing works when the snow sucks.  I upped the quality my beer game a lot.

Thanks to a very flexible schedule in my new role, I got in a lot of weekday skiing w/o burning vacation days which also facilitated extra drinking, because when it's 50 and sunny everyday you get thirsty.

Blue did a pretty fantastic job this year.  They really adjusted their standard operating plans which even included snowmaking in March and closing trails so move snow where needed.

very smooth, will get again





great breakfast beer





It's like drinking Christmas @10.5% abv





My 1st bubble ride





lunch





Eh, it's ok...





nice dark lager





PASkiandRide.com trip to $10 Tuesdays @ Sno Mountain





How was your season?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2012)

and a mad applebee's latenight hookup....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> How was your season?



not as many days or beers as you got 

but it was a good season.  hate saying WAS... hoping for at least 1 more day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> not as many days or beers as you got
> 
> but it was a good season.  hate saying WAS... hoping for at least 1 more day.


Yeah, my last day WAS the 17th.  Bummer.  I could have went on the 18th, but decided why bother.  I was thinking about going to Hunter's closing day last weekend, but the super nice weather encouraged me to move on to biking season.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2012)

Das Pollenator


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2012)

2knees said:


> somebody want to fill me in?  Who's GSS and what happened to him?



GSS jumps the couch.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



LOL, i thought the same exact thing


----------



## Geoff (Mar 29, 2012)

2knees said:


> and a mad applebee's latenight hookup....



Hadn't seen this before.    LOL!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2012)

GSS asked me to tell to everyone that he's still funny.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2012)

GSS refuses to quit.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

^ No helmet- he's still tempting fate too.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2012)

is that a bag of doritos in his pocket?

num num num


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2012)

i think i see a ski patroller in the trees with a radar gun.


----------

